# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers  25th - 29th November 2013

## Perdita

Episode 8264: Monday 25 November at 7.30pm

Faye is on borrowed time.
Tina supports a worried Peter.  
And Steve goes AWOL with his new friend.


***

Episode 8265: Monday 25 November at 7.30pm

Video evidence leaves Anna shocked and appalled.   
Peter appreciates Tinaâs help.
And Roy wishes he could have more of Hayleyâs time.


***

Episode 8266:  Wednesday 27 November at  7.30pm

Peter and Tinaâs closeness raises an eyebrow.  
Frightened Faye is taken to the police station.
Hayley has a tricky conversation with Roy.


***

Episode 8267: Friday 29 November at 7.30pm

Tensions rise as Tina calms explosive Peter.
Hayley takes Roy to the funeral parlour.
Anna waits for news of Fayeâs fate. 



Episode 8268: Friday 29 November at 8.30pm

Will Peter and Tina give in to their attraction?
Roy helps Hayley to make her final arrangements.
Anna reassures fearful Faye.

----------

maidmarian (11-11-2013), tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## Debzyg

Tina and Peter? Really??

Bit young for him isn't she? 

And good I'm glad Faye gets in trouble with the police, about time her gobby, ugly little mouth was silenced for once.

----------

tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## TaintedLove

Send the brat back to live with her Dad Anna...or put her in care.

----------


## swmc66

It's horrible how she made Mary feel

----------

lizann (11-11-2013), mariba (10-11-2013), Perdita (09-11-2013), tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## Debzyg

I actually want to slap her little friend Grace.

Needs a good hiding that one!!

----------

inkyskin (11-11-2013), lizann (11-11-2013), mariba (10-11-2013), tammyy2j (11-11-2013)

----------


## TaintedLove

With how furious Peter and Leanne are, maybe Faye and Graces bullying put Simon in hospital.

----------


## tammyy2j

Faye has been in quite a bit of trouble surely there has to be some serious consequences for her this time

----------


## Perdita

Not if a parent is not willing to see it

----------


## lizann

> I actually want to slap her little friend Grace.
> 
> Needs a good hiding that one!!


both do two brats

----------


## lizann

> I actually want to slap her little friend Grace.
> 
> Needs a good hiding that one!!


both do two brats

----------


## Debzyg

> both do two brats


Oh I've wanted to slap Faye for a long time now! Her little friend is even worse!

Anna's so stupid she doesn't see the wool being pulled over her eyes. Not a big fan of Owen but at least the dude is sharper on the uptake than Anna!

I gave him a round of applause when he smacked Faye that one time ha ha ha

----------

mariba (23-11-2013)

----------


## swmc66

Grace is a good actress if she is getting this reaction

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald will become suspicious when she notices how close Tina McIntyre and Peter Barlow are becoming.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) is a huge help to Peter (Chris Gascoyne) after his son Simon is targeted by Faye Windass and Grace Piper in a nasty case of bullying.

As reported earlier in the week, Faye and Grace will overpower Simon while alone with him at Deirdre's house - smearing him in make-up and dressing him up in girls' clothing.

Cruel Grace records the incident, so when a video of Simon's humiliation goes viral, he refuses to go to school.

With nobody around to look after Simon, Tina agrees to step in. Peter's fiancÃ©e Carla Connor is full of praise about how good Tina is with the schoolboy, but Sally Webster reckons she should be jealous. 

Later at The Rovers, Tina spends her time laughing with Peter, who is grateful for all for her support. However, their flirting is quickly noticed by Liz (Beverely Callard), who reckons they're playing a dangerous game…



Liz sees Peter flirting with Tina.
Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 27 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Liz McDonald will become suspicious when she notices how close Tina McIntyre and Peter Barlow are becoming.

Tina (Michelle Keegan) is a huge help to Peter (Chris Gascoyne) after his son Simon is targeted by Faye Windass and Grace Piper in a nasty case of bullying.

As reported earlier in the week, Faye and Grace will overpower Simon while alone with him at Deirdre's house - smearing him in make-up and dressing him up in girls' clothing.

Cruel Grace records the incident, so when a video of Simon's humiliation goes viral, he refuses to go to school.

With nobody around to look after Simon, Tina agrees to step in. Peter's fiancÃ©e Carla Connor is full of praise about how good Tina is with the schoolboy, but Sally Webster reckons she should be jealous. 

Later at The Rovers, Tina spends her time laughing with Peter, who is grateful for all for her support. However, their flirting is quickly noticed by Liz (Beverely Callard), who reckons they're playing a dangerous gameâ¦



Liz sees Peter flirting with Tina.
Â© ITV

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 27 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## swmc66

Tina ....Always taking the moral high ground with others. This story does not make sense with her character

----------

lizann (22-11-2013)

----------


## alan45

Monday

An irate Tim wants to know why he hasn't been told about Faye and Simon. A despairing Anna also receives a call from Faye's school and finds out that she's been in a fight and smashed up Grace's phone.

When Asha shows Mary a video that has gone viral at school, will Faye's cruel actions be revealed?

Meanwhile, feeling guilty that he misread Grace and Faye's intentions, Peter agrees to Simon staying off school with Tina. When Simon tells Tina that Grace filmed the bullying incident, Tina is appalled and goes to find Peter.

Elsewhere, Carla is frustrated trying to run the factory and organise the wedding single-handedly.

Also, Roy and Hayley set off to hospital for Hayley's first chemotherapy session, while Steve tells Michelle about his new friend Andrea - a girl from his course who is helping him with his homework.

A devastated Anna watches the video of Faye bullying Simon and is shocked to the core. Sickened, Anna tells Faye that half of the street know what she did. Gary suggests that Grace was the ringleader and Faye was just trying to impress her. Anna then decides to discuss the affair with Grace's mother, but is put out when she fails to take the bullying incident seriously. 

Later, when Brian calls round, the realisation of what she's done hits Faye hard. Will social services and the police have to get involved?

Meanwhile, Peter is inconsolable about the video going viral and snaps at Carla when she tries to discuss the wedding. When he bumps into Tina in the corner shop, he thanks her for all her help and it's clear they are attracted to each other…

Elsewhere, Hayley has finished her chemotherapy and wants to get back to making Carla's dress. Roy confides in Mary that he understands what this dress means to Hayley, but he wishes he could spend every single second with her.

Also, Steve offers to organise Peter's stag do, but Peter isn't interested.

Wednesday

Simon refuses to go to school, so Tina agrees to look after him. As Carla enthuses about how good Tina is with Simon, Sally reckons she should be jealous. 

Later at The Rovers, Tina spends her time laughing with Peter, but will their flirting be noticed by another?

Meanwhile, Anna and Owen accompany a frightened Faye to the police station. When being questioned by the police, will Faye tell the truth or will she cover for Grace?

Elsewhere, Hayley tells Roy that she needs to start making arrangements for her funeral. She asks Roy if he still fully supports her decision to kill herself. As Roy stammers for an answer, can he lie again?

Also today, Steve skives in the cab office chatting away to Andrea, until Michelle calls in and he quickly pretends to be working hard.

Friday

Peter is miles away as he thinks about Tina, but Carla assumes that he is brooding over Simon. Carla confesses to Michelle that she's worried Peter might have changed his mind about marrying her. 

Later at Peter's stag do, Tina and Liz have to break up a potential fight between Rob and Peter. When Tina follows Peter into the Rovers back yard, will he confess his feelings to Tina?

Meanwhile, having finished Carla's dress, Hayley is exhausted but is pleased when Carla tries it on and is thrilled. Worried that Roy is not as prepared for her death as she thought he was, Hayley suggests an outing - but will the destination be too much for Roy?

Elsewhere, Anna is tense as the threat of prosecution hangs over Faye and is determined to persuade Peter and Leanne to drop the charges.

Also, Michelle is annoyed when Steve arrives home late from his history class.

Liz comes out into the back yard to find a flustered Peter and Tina. Tina tells Liz that nothing is going on, but a sceptical Liz isn't fooled. 

Peter soon apologises to Tina for getting carried away, but will they be able to resist each other for much longer?

Meanwhile, noting how awkward Roy is, Hayley regrets her blasÃ© undertaking. After sharing a drink with Carla at her hen do, Hayley returns to find an apologetic Roy. But is he really ready to discuss Hayley's death?

Elsewhere, the family are relieved when Anna reveals that Leanne doesn't want to take matters any further with the police, but Anna is upset to learn that Faye fears the family will abandon her.

Also, Peter is appalled to find that Carla and Rob have put the past behind them.

Finally, Steve is aghast to find that Lloyd sent Andrea a suggestive text from his phone.

----------

maidmarian (19-11-2013), sarah c (21-11-2013), swmc66 (19-11-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Anna Windass is left horrified next week as she discovers that her adopted daughter Faye has targeted Simon Barlow in a nasty case of bullying.

Anna sees damning proof of the schoolgirl's bad behaviour when a video goes viral showing Simon smeared in make-up and dressed in girls' clothing thanks to Faye (Ellie Leach).

While troublemaker Grace Piper came up with the idea, the video shows Faye as the main culprit - leading to a very worrying situation for the Windass family when the police get involved…

Here, Debbie Rush - who plays Anna - previews the big moments ahead in the bullying story.

How does Anna feel when she finds out about Faye's bullying?
"She's absolutely devastated. Anna has always thought Grace was an angel with perfect manners, so she's struggling to believe this is all actually happening. She's gutted."

Why didn't Anna realise that Grace was a bad influence?
"Anna liked Grace right from the off. I think she was just really pleased that Faye had found a really good friend at school, especially as Faye's always seemed to be at a bit of a loss. Anna has just been happy that Faye's moving forward and getting on with other girls at school. However, because Owen's really suspicious and thinks Grace is a bad lot, Anna starts to reassess and wonders whether she's got Grace all wrong."

Does Anna begin to blame herself for the way Faye's been behaving?
"I think Anna is guilty, yes. I think she feels as though she's taken her eye off the ball because she's been heavily involved with Roy and Hayley and helping out at the cafÃ©. Anna's been a bit of a confidante to Roy, so she's been preoccupied with concern for them. 

"As far as Anna's concerned, Owen's just being overly harsh - as he can be - and is maybe thinking too much into the situation. It's not really until things start to unravel that Anna starts to see just how serious a situation Faye's found herself in. I think Anna feels as though she's not dealt with it as well as she should have done. It's only really when Anna is presented with evidence of her ways that she starts to see things differently and for what they really are."



Do you think Anna is more overprotective towards Faye than she was with Gary, because of the childhood she's had?
"I think she's overprotective full stop. I think she makes more allowances for Faye because Faye's not had a proper upbringing. She's been passed from pillar to post so she's got a lot to learn. Even though Anna's a natural nurturer, she does give a little bit more to Faye because she's never had it."

Anna is eventually shown the video of Faye, Grace and Simon. How does she deal with that?
"When she first sees the video, she can't quite believe it. She's sickened to the pit of her stomach - that's how I've played it. Anna looks at Faye differently for the rest of the day. She starts to panic and her mind goes into overdrive. Anna wonders if Faye can do that as a child, what else is she capable of? She could be capable of anything. 

"It's not really until the end of that day that she starts to really see sense. Anna does know deep down that Faye isn't bad and evil - she's just been led astray."


How does Faye deal with being interrogated by the police?
"She's terrified, like any other 11 year-old would be. Also Faye's been strung along. She's done everything she's done just so Grace would be her friend. Faye doesn't want to be ostracised again and doesn't want to drop her mate in it. 

"When the police interview her she's terrified, but Faye is probably more scared about what Grace will do if she puts her name to the police. It's only when Anna tells her how serious the situation is that Faye starts to realise she needs to tell the truth."

Does Anna try to discuss it with Grace's mum? 
"Anna references a couple of conversations she tries to have with Grace's mum, but she's not interested. Her mum doesn't want to know, and also on the video you only really see Faye."


Why do Peter and Leanne later agree to drop the charges? 
"Probably because they realise that Faye is just a little girl and that she's been punished enough. Anna has also begged them to drop it. Faye has apologised and knows she has a lot to prove."

Is Owen supportive?
"If anything, this has brought Anna and Owen closer together. What we're seeing emerge is that Anna is maybe a little too soft, and Owen a little too harsh and the pair together are giving a good, equal balance in the house. He's been Anna's rock, really."

How do you feel about Ellie's work on the story?
"She works so hard, especially as she has schoolwork to do as well. She gets a lot of homework as she's at secondary school now. She always knows her lines and she's a joy to work with."

----------

lizann (22-11-2013), swmc66 (19-11-2013)

----------


## deedeemac

I hope Grace gets found out too. Faye should be banned form seeing her. Anna needs to stop letting Faye manipulate her.

----------

lizann (22-11-2013)

----------


## swmc66

Faye is a horrible ungrateful child.

----------

lizann (22-11-2013)

----------


## mariba

To Debzyg's post on top of this page : Owen smacking Faye wasn't ever right though..

----------


## swmc66

It's not fair if grace gets off Scott free. She needs to be punished. From what I hear her mum is not bothered

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schoolgirl Faye Windass is quizzed by the police as the bullying row continues in tonight's episode (November 27).

Faye, played by Ellie Leach, has some tough questions to answer after a video showing her cruel treatment of Simon Barlow went viral.

As Faye prepares to give her version of events, her adopted mum Anna (Debbie Rush) urges her to tell the truth rather than covering for her 'friend' Grace Piper.

Inside the police interview room, will Faye reveal the truth about Grace's involvement in Simon's humiliation, or will she decide to take the blame?

Faye is questioned by the police.
Â© ITV
Faye is questioned by the police.

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Peter Barlow's stag night is marred by another row with Rob Donovan in Coronation Street this evening (November 29).

As Peter (Chris Gascoyne) enjoys a quiet gathering with Steve, Lloyd and Kirk at The Rovers, a mischievous Rob (Marc Baylis) can't resist making a few digs about how low-key it all seems.

Rob's sneering is backed up by Tracy, but Liz is quick to warn the spiteful pair to keep their thoughts to themselves.

When Rob pushes it too far, Peter finally loses his temper and a concerned Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) has to drag him away before things get out of hand. Alone with Peter, will Tina reveal her true feelings for him?

Tina tries to calm Peter.
Â© ITV
Tina tries to calm Peter.

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

